# Wanting to Watermark diagonally across entire image... how ?



## theMusicMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi All

I have been using Zenfolio to host my images, and I have recently discovered that many people have been simply taking the images off my site without contacting me or paying for them.  Now, I am not a professional photographer, but... for example, I take many shots at my daughters rugby team games, and offer the shots to the parents of opposing sides.  I advise them that all money I take goes back into the club.  Now I find out that many parents have downloaded copies of the images without paying or donating anything.  So... I need to provide a watermark on all uploaded images with 'Sample' or 'copyright me' etc across the entire image.

Can I do this in Lightroom?

I would prefer to have a diagonal watermark from bottom left, to top right, in a big bold font, but obviously with reduced opacity and want to be able to output directly from Lightroom to my Zenfolio gallery (I have the plug-in installed and working to do this), but with the watermark on the images.

Is this possible please...?


----------



## DonRicklin (Jun 12, 2008)

Only if you create your own transparent TIFF or PNG (in PSCS or the like) and apply it with LR/Morgrify. I use SmugMug and I uploaded my Copyright Tiff to my account there and they apply it to any all images I upload on the fly. Zenfolio doesn't have such a thing?

Don


----------



## Ralph Tomaccio (Jun 12, 2008)

You can do this by making your own special Identity Plate and placing it in the image in the print module. Then, print the image as a PDF, import it into Photoshop and convert it to a TIFF or JPEG.

Version 2 of Lightroom is suppose to make this a lot easier by making it possible to save the file with ID Plates directly without Photoshop.


----------



## theMusicMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks all

I actually purchased LRMogrify and it seems to do the job excellently - though not diagonally, but this isn't too much of an issue.  I had a play and thought I'd donate, works excellently.

The only thing is that I first have to apply the mogrify watermark and export the images to a separate folder that I then have to re-import to Lightroom and export to Zenfolio.  Never mind... at least it works.

Ta all.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a look at Jeffrey Friedl's Piglets http://regex.info/blog/photo-tech/piglets/

I haven't examined them carefully, but it seems to me that it will combine both plugins for you.


----------



## rconn (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi MusicMan - suggest this Zenfolio tool - http://www.zenfolio.com/zf/tools/dropbox.aspx - might be helpful in that it gives an automated upload similar to the Lightroom export plugin for Zenfolio.

Saves the need to clutter your Lightroom files with the visible copyright versions of the images.

Rod


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 13, 2008)

DonRicklin;157'1 said:
			
		

> Only if you create your own transparent TIFF or PNG (in PSCS or the like) and apply it with LR/Morgrify. I use SmugMug and I uploaded my Copyright Tiff to my account there and they apply it to any all images I upload on the fly. Zenfolio doesn't have such a thing?
> 
> Don


Don, your watermarks are hard to see on SmugMug. Do they have an option to make it stronger/weaker?


----------



## DonRicklin (Jun 13, 2008)

Denis Pagé said:


> Don, your watermarks are hard to see on SmugMug. Do they have an option to make it stronger/weaker?


You do a fairly string one, and yes you can then very the transparency on SM, for application. I am currently using this one:





And have it quite faint. I shows up better on some than others. I should do a second one for images that it does not show so well on.

Don


----------

